# New Forrest accommodation



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Can anyone recommend any where? I recall number of people live or visit this area and I'm not sure where the holiday thread is? I'm looking to see if I can get a week during the Easter holidays. Must be 'Poo friendly and also suitable for young kids. 

Many thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Clare i was interested in going here for the easter hols maybe we'll bump into each other dx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Clare - how about his place at Buckler's Hard - where they used to build and launch boats - not been but looks nice http://themasterbuilders-px.rtrk.co.uk/ - funnily enough can't find it on the website but came up as 'pet friendly' when doing a google search!

This is a bit clearer http://www.newforesthotels.co.uk/hotels/new-forest-hotel-group/dog-friendly.aspx

They all look nice - let us know if they are!

Ian


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Clare i was interested in going here for the easter hols maybe we'll bump into each other dx


Would be great to bump in to you . Let me know what places you find and I'll do the same. I've kinda of left things a bit last minute so not sure we'll get exactly what we want as Easter is no doubt very busy.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Hi Clare - how about his place at Buckler's Hard - where they used to build and launch boats - not been but looks nice http://themasterbuilders-px.rtrk.co.uk/ - funnily enough can't find it on the website but came up as 'pet friendly' when doing a google search!
> 
> This is a bit clearer http://www.newforesthotels.co.uk/hotels/new-forest-hotel-group/dog-friendly.aspx
> 
> ...


Bucklers Hard looks fab but have checked availability for the Cottage and all sold out  Worth remembering for future trips though, thanks. Off to browse the rest of the site now.


----------



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Clare,

I've stayed at The Pig in Brockenhurst which has rooms suitable for dogs - not sure about the kids though!

It has a sister hotel called Limewood that has family rooms with dogs but that one is eyewateringly expensive, The Pig's not too steep though. We booked through Mr and Mrs Smith but they have their own website www.thepighotel.co.uk


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Apparently ALL this lot accept dogs:
http://www.thenewforest.co.uk/accommodation/thedms.aspx?dms=1&at=SV&sid=2&[email protected]&z=11&ba=A

Ian


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

A quick google brought up *these* in case you fancy a cottage rather than hotel.

Edit - just browsing the link myself and I noticed they don't all allow pets. It says on the left hand side if and how many pets are allowed


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, do let me know if anyone is down in the New Forest. I'll be there for a long Easter Break, hopefully starting on the Thursday and finishing on the Tuesday.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Clare this is the holiday thread, it was under site discussion as I hoped it might be made into a section. 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2847


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful accomadation guys


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Have you found anywhere yet Donna. I've found a lodge/wooden cabin that takes dogs. I'm inclined to go for a holiday park set up because there is more the kids to do, especially the indoor swimming pool. Hotels are not a good option for with the kids as we need the space and freedom of self catering. I've seen some lovely places whilst searching though.....


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I stayed at a place called Sandyballs which the kids loved. You can take dogs and there are lodges or caravans. There was entertainment at night, a swimming pool and outdoor cinema. You can also hire bikes. 

http://www.sandyballs.co.uk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sandyballs is great. Hugely popular as it offers so much. Its at the top end of the New Forest, about 30 mins away from the coast line.

Do let me know if you're in the area over Easter, would love to catch up and maybe do a mini meet?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sandyballs does look great. I've booked something similar, a lodge at Shorefield Country Park near Milford so we've got the beach nearby for walks too. 

Julie, I need to pick your brain about where to walk in the New forrest and dog friendly pubs etc. The kids want to try pony trekking too so I've got some research to do  We'll be there for 7 nights from 7 April. Perhaps we can hook up for a walk one day too!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Highly recommend The Red Lion at Boldre, near Lymington, dogs allowed inside and in the garden !
This is Scamp under the table there last yr !


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Sandyballs does look great. I've booked something similar, a lodge at Shorefield Country Park near Milford so we've got the beach nearby for walks too.
> 
> Julie, I need to pick your brain about where to walk in the New forrest and dog friendly pubs etc. The kids want to try pony trekking too so I've got some research to do  We'll be there for 7 nights from 7 April. Perhaps we can hook up for a walk one day too!


Brillaint, under 8 miles from me. Walking on the beach is still absolutely fine in April. You have access to all the beaches. The rule of thumb from May - Sept is dogs on leads where beach huts are.

Walking anywhere in the New Forest is allowed and off lead, so long as your dog is under control. My concern in the New Forest is finding somewhere where they aren't any minor roads criss-crossing your walk. I know of a couple, but I'm still exploring and getting my bearings. There is a beautiful walk from Beaulieu to Bucklers Hard, esp along following the river.

You're near to Lymington which is dog friendly, so much so that if you go in the shops the dogs are welcome! There is a walk along the spit towards Hurst Castle, which is a disused military battlement. I think your son may like it, its fun to explore. There is a boat ride back if the walk back seems too far.

Crabbing is fun to do, I've seen it going on at Lymington near the spit, but the best place is on Christchurch Quay, esp when the tide is on the turn - more crabs. I have the line, bucket & net if you want to borrow it. Research shows that the crabs like ham best - as per Janet's (Flounder1) testing with her kids.

Highly, highly recommend a trip over to Christchurch Quay and take the boat over to Hengistury Head. Beach Walk, woodland walk, riverside walk or over the top walk. Plus two places to eat. Beach House is extremely dog friendly. Again plan to walk the beach walk as the tide is going out, the dogs love to walk on the flat sand, splashing in and out of the water.

Back to the New Forest, all pubs are dog friendly. They only place I know that is not so dog friendly is The Station, dogs are allowed out side, but not inside. But there are good walks fanning out from here.

I'll be down from 5th and going back on 10th although trying to work out if we can stay till the following w/e instead. Defo of meeting up for a walk


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Julie - you need to stop making it sound so fantastic as we'll be badgering you for another visit soon!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Brillaint, under 8 miles from me. Walking on the beach is still absolutely fine in April. You have access to all the beaches. The rule of thumb from May - Sept is dogs on leads where beach huts are.
> 
> Walking anywhere in the New Forest is allowed and off lead, so long as your dog is under control. My concern in the New Forest is finding somewhere where they aren't any minor roads criss-crossing your walk. I know of a couple, but I'm still exploring and getting my bearings. There is a beautiful walk from Beaulieu to Bucklers Hard, esp along following the river.
> 
> ...


Thanks Julie, that's great info! Looking forward to this break, hope the weather is kind and we can be outdoors as much as possible


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi The New Forest Hotels are fab, we used to stay there before we had Monty. Only problem now is taking him and leaving him in the room or the car while you have dinner. He would probably howl the place down! We've been looking at Bashley holiday park as there are people who have caravans there that are dog friendly.

Great seeing all the advise on here though as we love the New Forest and go all the time!

Hope you find somewhere to stay.
Miranda&Monty


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Miranda&Monty said:


> Hi The New Forest Hotels are fab, we used to stay there before we had Monty. Only problem now is taking him and leaving him in the room or the car while you have dinner. He would probably howl the place down! We've been looking at Bashley holiday park as there are people who have caravans there that are dog friendly.
> 
> Great seeing all the advise on here though as we love the New Forest and go all the time!
> 
> ...


We stayed at Bashley last Easter, book thru www.directholidayhomes.co.uk , usually cheaper as you book direct with owners !

You can also catch IOW ferry from Lymington, cheaper if pre-booked but you can just turn up, and dogs are free. There is a dog lounge area or you can go to the outside deck, takes about 30 mins.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

francesjl said:


> We stayed at Bashley last Easter, book thru www.directholidayhomes.co.uk , usually cheaper as you book direct with owners !
> 
> You can also catch IOW ferry from Lymington, cheaper if pre-booked but you can just turn up, and dogs are free. There is a dog lounge area or you can go to the outside deck, takes about 30 mins.


Heading off to the IOW is on my must do list this year. I hear IOW is very dog friendly too.


----------



## Tracy (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, I have just booked a week in August at Oakdene Forest, Hampshire through Hoseasons. It is a child and dog friendly site with caravans and lodges to stay in.
Never been before but it looks ideal with the New Forest on your doorstep, beaches nearby, entertainment for children and lots of open space for everyone to enjoy!
Fingers crossed it goes ok for our first holiday with Barney who will be around 8 months old by then


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope you have a great time Clare, finhers crossed for fab weather, your infos great for all Julie its a place Ive never been but sounds and looks great. Hope you manage to meet up x x


----------

